# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Nezinja par kontaktspraudnjiem www.cnc-step.com:(

## marisviens

Taa gadiijies, ka remonteejot CNC vadiibas bloku nejausi izraavaas paaris vienkontakta kontakspraudnji, bet variantu piespraust ir vairaaki...
CNC riiks pirkts no sejienes http://www.cnc-step.com/html/cnc_frase_ ... g__cnc.HTM
Iet runa par so kontrolieri.. http://www.cnc-router-routers.com/html/ ... nc_ro.html
Varbuut kaadam ir taads riiks un ir iespeeja paluureet, kaa iisti tie vadi sasprausti?
Varbuut kaads zin kaadu, kuram taads riiks ir?

----------

